

4G satellite company takes aim at cell carriers - ssp
http://www.businessweek.com/idg/2010-03-30/4g-satellite-company-takes-aim-at-cell-carriers.html

======
ssp
This could be significant if it leads to a commoditization of mobile bandwidth
such that random startups can be cell carriers if they want to.

